# How thick is too thick?



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking at replacement carpet for the Bass Tracker. I am redoing the the entire boat so I do not want to shortcut anything. I am pretty confidant that 16 oz carpet is too light and I am worried that 26 oz will be too thick. I am also debating on color, I think charcoal gray will look good but I am worried about it holding its color and putting off too much heat on the hot days. What are your thoughts, experiences, advice and suggested place to purchase best quality at the best price?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, 80 some odd views and no responses. Am I asking a dumb question? Educate me?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll give you a response but you probably won't like it....any carpet is too thick for me in a fishing boat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a lund short red carpet, easy to clean, I,d think thick carpet would hold grud and chunks of bait fish worms etc, then it would mold rot. my boats a 1993 used very hard. some times 6days a wk. it still cleans up and looks good.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not sure what the weights mean. I used the outdoor pool carpet from Home Depot in grey and I like it. It's durable and doesn't grab hooks and keeps the heat down. Held its color good enough that I've used it on several boats. That's my only experience with boats and carpet. Hope it helps. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

find a marine grade not a house or patio grade look on google marine grade carpet. yep gonna be a couple bucks ,but you,ll only do it one time.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> find a marine grade not a house or patio grade look on google marine grade carpet. yep gonna be a couple bucks ,but you,ll only do it one time.


Totally disagree. Wannabit is spot on. There are somethings that "Marine" grade is a necessity, even USCG required. Carpet isn't one of them. I've used the Lowe's stock outdoor grade with good results too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

My 89 ranger is grey...its still holding color


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, good to know that gray is not too hot. I think it looks the best on boats I've seen in the past. I thought about going with the "Home Depot" special but as I said before I do not want to short cut quality being that I plan to keep this boat forever. Does anyone have experience with the "marine grade"? 

I think the higher the weight the thicker the carpet or the thicker the backing? I don't want "shag"but definatly want some "cush", I like to take naps on the boat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I bought 24oz. carpet from Bass Cat for my Stratos. I bought a cheaper grade from online for my Tracker style boat. You can tell the difference in the two. The 24 was very nice and the other was easy to see the backing. Get what you pay for. I used the Weldwood original contact cement. It will get tacky quick and eliminate the need for clamping. I put nylon pull straps on my lids because 24 oz. makes a tight fit but using the 24 is worth it. If they use it on their boats you know it's good. Lowes, Home Depot carry Weldwood and Walmart carries the qt. Takes at least a gallon for 16 foot bass boat. I used cheap brushes to put it on with. Do not work with too big of area at a time so you can put the carpet where you want before the cement sets .


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

KaGee said:


> Totally disagree. Wannabit is spot on. There are somethings that "Marine" grade is a necessity, even USCG required. Carpet isn't one of them. I've used the Lowe's stock outdoor grade with good results too.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


DITTO!! have done several boats with lowes grey and black...i always use 
3M spray adhesive...years of abuse and pressure washing and still looks great!!! also use the same for trailer bunks over treated lumber!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I replaced the carpet in my boat a few years ago (1997 Bumble Bee) and used the carpet kit they sell in the Bass Pro catalog. I'm assuming it is the 16 oz carpet, but I'm not sure. It's not overly plush but it's also not as thin as indoor outdoor carpeting is. If you have a lot of built in in deck storage compartments you may find the thicker 24 oz weight carpet to be a problem as far opening and closing those in deck compartments. It also my cause a wear problem down the road. I'm not saying it will.... I'm just saying that its possible if the boat was originally built with a thinner carpet. 

If your boat is pretty basic as far as a nice flat floor, you may want to go with the thicker 24 oz weight carpet just for the cushioning effect on your feet. Especially if you stand to fish most of the time. I will say that when I replaced the carpet in my boat .... the carpet that came in the kit appeared to be the same weight that was installed in the boat when it was built. It hadn't worn that much and was still in better than decent shape. I replaced it more because I was recessing the foot control for the trolling motor into the front deck, more than anything else. I got the gray color (its not a light gray but not a real dark gray either) and it's not overly hot unless it's been sunny all day and I'm in bare feet. 

One thing you want to keep in mind when replacing the carpet ..... when you lay out your carpet make sure you lay it out with everything in the same direction. You don't want to see a difference in the grain of the carpet. Replacing the carpet is a lot of work, but well worth the investment in time and money.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And the outdoor from lowes or Home Depot is mildew resistant. It's held up great in my last boat for 7 years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Look up Lund or Ranger and find the weight of carpet on their better boats. I have average quality/weight carpet in my '08 Lowe FM175 and it shows wear and is certainly not too heavy. Wish i had slip resistant vinyl floor in the cockpit for easier cleaning. Blood, slime, worm dirt, pop, beer, smashed minnows just took serious elbow grease to remove yesterday before storing in garage for winter.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just have a aluminum boat and use 2 rubber backed carpet runners slipped under the seats...quiet and can be removed easily if need to clean and wash.....a dark almost black and never noticed it being hot....but a fair weather fisherman and garage kept


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thicker carpet will last longer, but as said will also make your compartments very tight until the carpet starts to press down between the lid and the deck. A quick fix that has helped a lot of people is to trim the carpet with a beard trimmer where the lid contacts the deck. Also, when the boat isn't being used, close pieces of cardboard in gap between the lid and deck. It will help to "smash" the carpet down some.

I know it sounds like work that shouldn't need to be done, but it's pretty minor if you want the maximum cushioning while standing on the deck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I would go with vinyl for the floors and just carpet the sides and bow. I hate cleaning carpet.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Love my starcraft and carpet is only on the sides. Vinyl cleans up easy with water. Perch and walleye make quite the mess. And carpet is a collector. Also wet or damp carpet rots a floor quickly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

nautalex vinyl


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have hydroturf on my duck boat. It like a thin foam, that doesn't absorb water or heat. Mine was a second, and faded a little, but it's comfortable on the feet, and has good traction.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Sculpin67 said:


> I have hydroturf on my duck boat. It like a thin foam, that doesn't absorb water or heat. Mine was a second, and faded a little, but it's comfortable on the feet, and has good traction.


So is that kinda like a sponge mat? Is it squeaky or sticky with bare feet? you have peaked my curiosity and interest.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

It's more like hard foam than sponge. If you go to their web site, you can order samples. It's not really sticky or squeky, it's a little soft. They use it in duck hunting boat, and on jet skis.

The web site is hydroturf.com


----------

